# hoover report



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Went To Hoover For 2 Hours Today And No Bites. Waters Up And Running Fast Lots Of Trash In The Water A Little Stained But Fishable Gates Down A Little Couldn't Get To The Island Witch Is Under Water Now Current Too Strong To Wade Across To It. So My Best Effort Was In Vain Today.6 People There Nobody Had Even Gotten A Hit Either. So Either There Not In There Today Or The Trash Has Them Shut Down Not Sure Wich.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I can second that, that they arent in there yet. My bro and I were down there at about 5 am till 830 am and so much debre in there that early. The water table read 5.25 at the time and now is at like 6.55 and flowing hard. I fished [email protected] sun and not a damn thing. We need ice out and overflo. Should be interesting to se what happens during this week.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I was there sunday for a couple of hours. There were about 8 people fishing. Not a bite from what I could tell. The water looked perfect though. All this rain today may make for some saugeyes in waiting over the next few days.


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

I fished the spillway at Hoover Sunday after work from about 5-7pm and had no luck, not even a bite...saw one guy catch a dink saugeye...went out yesterday to the spillway, water was quite a bit higher...I was there from about 3-6pm...not a bite and no one else was catching anything...fished the spillway today, the water was high and getting higher all the time I was there...the water crept up behind me on the peninsula and it was just about all underwater when I left...fished from 10:30-2pm....I had one bite...that's it...maybe it'll be a few more days before they're in there...hope anyone that goes out has better luck than I did...catch 'em all....


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

IT topped out at 11 1/2 ft but calling for one more inch of rain. Take a guess to see how long it takes to come down to wear you can wade. My gess is sunday noon.


----------



## Worldsworstfirsherman (Mar 5, 2008)

I went to Hoover on Saturday, it happened to be my first time out this year. It turned out to be quite an adventure. For one, I have only fished there one time before so I had no idea where to fish. My friend and I started walking out trying to find some solid ground to stand on just 20-30 yards from the spillway basin. After finding nothing but water and rocks, we ventured out into the swift moving water with nothing more than waterproof boots. Every cast turned out to be a snag, luckily I was able to get all of my snags out (bent my hook pretty good though) but unfortunately my friend got snagged the first cast and couldn't get it out. Being the good friend that I am, I began walking over towards the source of the snag. I lost my footing on the slick green rocks and the battle began. I began slipping and sliding but this fat boy wasn't going down without a fight. After about 20-25 seconds of fighting, "Down goes fatty!" I was soaked and my hands were frozen. I continued casting as I slowly made my way back towards my truck. The water had something else in mind. Still tired from my last fall, I was unable to put up much of a fight for this one. I quickly got into more shallow water and began my escape for the nice dry comfort of my truck. The water did in fact take its toll on my friend, but unfortunately, my back was turned to him so I didn't get a chance to laugh at him as he got to laugh at me. I can't think of any other way to start the season off right  Good luck to all!

P.S. Where are the hot spots in that area, I have heard that down past the spillway has some really good fishing, but I haven't so much as gotten a bite. But then again, I am the worlds worst fisherman


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I believe the best spots to fish below Hoover are on the East side of the creek, near the Frisbee gold course. The west side up near the spillway is not as good, from what I have read.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

If you fish below the dam at Hoover, and its your first time, just wait. There will be other fishermen there who know where the fish are without a doubt. If you are on the west side, the spot is about a football field and some change downstream. Right now I seriously doubt many folks, if anyone at all is fishing the spillway. The water is still over 10 ft. Wait till it drops a tad. Maybe by Friday or Saturday hopefully. It will be shoulder to shoulder and you can't miss them... us. I'll be there too when the water drops to about 5 1/2 - 6 ft. That's still high, but safe enough to wade if you know the lay of the land and have a buddy.

And those rocks up close to the spillway can be nasty. I've never seen anything productive out of that area this early. It's usually white bass that hang out up there from what I can tell. If you ever decide to walk those rocks again, use ice cleats, golf shoes, or felt sole shoes. I learned that lesson the hard way a few years back as well. You'll know when the fish are biting up there as well. You'll see intrepid souls walking the wall. Even though I have boots that don't slip, I still lack the stones to do that.


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you guys use lead heads or floating jigs at the hoover dam? If you use lead heads, what is the typicall size?


----------



## Worldsworstfirsherman (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. I believe I know the area you are speaking of, is it near the end of the field in the park area? I was down there last summer but no one in the group seemed to have any luck. The only guy that did any good down there was dressed like the Ghost busters. He was doing some sort of research on the horny head chub shocking the water and such. I have heard great things about Hoover, hopefully I will get to see them this year


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Worldsworstfirsherman said:


> ... is it near the end of the field in the park area? ... I have heard great things about Hoover, hopefully I will get to see them this year


Yes, that's the area. I hope to see those great days on the water this year too. So far, nada. I went last night, because I'm that guy who will fish even knowing good and well the odds are slim. Sometimes it pays off. I saw about 8 folks come and go without a single bite. Only one snagged fish landed by a real fisherman who released it without a second thought. It was a large female. They are in there, just not willing to bite just yet. Maybe not in the numbers of years past. Hope they prove me wrong when the water drops some more.


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know the current spillway conditions at Hoover? Is the water still way high?...is anyone doing any good down there?...I have the next two days off and I'd like to get some fishing done... ...may even try Buckeye Lake for some Stripers....catch 'em all guys


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like it's down quite a bit from early last week. Snow melt and rain mid-week this week will bring the water back up.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03228500


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i was down there today just for about an hour though, the water is low and there were only about 5-6 guys fishing although i didnt see anything caught but did over hear someone say that they had caught some on sunday.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Well here's my own thoughts, worth about a penny if even, if you are thinking about fishin'...GO!!! Don't wait on me to jump on here and post I'm catching fish, grab a pole and some lures/bait and get after 'em. I never caught a fish waitin' on somebody to post, does pay to have a buddy with a cell phone though

Good Luck if you go!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Mushroom got 1 at Delaware Dam 25" on jig with orange tail steady retrieve. GO GET EM BOYS!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

was there last night for a bit. Water was up but part of the islands were still showing. Didn't see any caught nor did I get a bite. Water was flowing pretty fast. I think I'm about 0 for 100 with spillways. Can't wait to get on the water.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Question:? What can you catch below the dam, and where does that run to? I used to work down there and fished up on top but always wanted to try down below.


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know that the White Bass Spawn up Big Walnut Creek there in Galena...do Walleye do the same thing beforehand?...just curious


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I heard that there are some deep holes below the dam at Hoover so have been concerned about wading there. I'm not crazy about the idea of drowning. Does anyone know where they are located and how deep/dangerous they really are?


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

I've fished below Hoover quite a bit. The area produces a good amount of fish at times but, the area most overlooked is downstream at the dam off of Cherrybottom Road. When all of those saugeye leave the area below Hoover after the water levels drop they head downstream and stack up above the water treatment dam just above Morse Road. The trick is accessing this area. There are very few places to park and it requires walking for miles. Of course thats why the fish are there. Then besides the saugeyes there are some heavyweight smallies.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That place would be awesome if the city didn't kick people out for 'water security' reasons.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been "thrown" out of there myself. You should have seen them when we portaged over it heading upstream in my younger days. We started in Gahanna with a canoe loaded for a week, portaged that lowhead, then dragged it over Hoover dam a few milers upstream, THAT was fun. We found out quick they frown on overnight camping, but we managed just fine. For the record I was 16 at the time.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I almost bought a house in Little Turtle that would have been about 400 yards from Big Walnut creek below the Hoover Dam. That would have been an awesome location! Our house didn't sell quick enough so missed out on that little gem. Darn shame to, as I would have been in fishing heaven.

CG


----------



## deeznumbnutz (Jan 28, 2008)

Was with 2 of my fishing buddies today at Hoover. My second cast was a 2lb eye......20 minutes later a hog blasted my jiggy and took off down stream....the other 15 fisherman politely stopped fishing while the battle took place. The big momma eye was bigger than Kyles net..(buy a bigger one "friend" ). The landed eye......25.75 inches...15 inch girth...6 lb 9 oz.....saw about 15 eyes caught during the combat fishing event.

See ya Tuesday at the waters edge

Deez


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a biggun for sure. Congrats Deez.

CG


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

deeznumbnutz said:


> Was with 2 of my fishing buddies today at Hoover. My second cast was a 2lb eye......20 minutes later a hog blasted my jiggy and took off down stream....the other 15 fisherman politely stopped fishing while the battle took place. The big momma eye was bigger than Kyles net..(buy a bigger one "friend" ). The landed eye......25.75 inches...15 inch girth...6 lb 9 oz.....saw about 15 eyes caught during the combat fishing event.
> 
> See ya Tuesday at the waters edge
> 
> Deez


you're welcome for showing you that spot and borrowing my waders! Just kidding....can't wait to get on the water with you, neighbor!! Putting the lund on Alum next Saturday from 11 - 3 if you want to go for a ride. By the way, nice :B!! Save some for me.

KC


----------



## deeznumbnutz (Jan 28, 2008)

CaptKC

As a token offering of thanks I am willing to give you some saugeye steaks.
As for fishing Alum....Count me in. See ya when you get back .

Deeznumbnutz aka 

Practicing filet and release at all times!!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Was There Today Myself For 3 Hours 12-3:30 Snagged To Jacks Saw About 5 More Snagged Also The Fish Seem To Movin Up Only 1 Guy Keeping Snaggers Couldnt Believe It But I Saw It So I Have To. There Were Alot Of Guys There Also Most Didnt Stay Long 1/2 Hour With No Fish But The Die Hards Like Me Stayed And Got 1 Or 2.only Saw 6 Leave On Stringers Though Jacks Mostly . 1 Nice Female.so There It Is My Adventure For The Day Felt Good To Get My Rod Bent Good.good Luck All.:b


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Way to go Deez! Glad those other folks let you win the battle!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Heading down right now.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

That would be me, nice to meet you guys. I'll pm you when I plan on going back up North.


----------

